# Mineral Oil = Mineral Oil ??



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

Hi there folk

I have just stripped down my Crossmax SL rear hub - right down to the pawls - and am ready to reassemble (after some cleaning).

Mavic recommend using a few drops of "_Mavic mineral oil M40122_ inside the freewheel - but I cannot find this stuff in any of my local bike shops 

Of course I could order some from Mavic but I want to get this done today/tommorrow, so to my question . . . . .

*Q* Do I have to use Mavic's special magic mineral oil or will any mineral oil from my local bike shop do the trick ?

Cheers for any info !!!



Lee


----------



## nico2me (Feb 9, 2007)

I serviced mine a couple of months ago and used a mineral oil bought from a hardware store. You can use Mavic specific mineral oil but it will cost you a whole lot more than generic ones.


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

nico2me said:


> I serviced mine a couple of months ago and used a mineral oil bought from a hardware store. You can use Mavic specific mineral oil but it will cost you a whole lot more than generic ones.


Cheers for the reply :thumbsup:

[_reaches for the £4 a gallon cooking oil_]


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

I just did mine with shimano mineral oil, prob. costs as much as Mavic, but I had some left over from the brakes and it only takes 20 drops


----------



## nizee (Apr 1, 2007)

I've read from previous post thru search function that you can use Motor Oil. Can anyone confirm this?
I always do my own car oil change using 5W20 synthetic motor oil (Royal Purple, Penzoil Platinum) and i can always drain the left over bottles to use for my Mavic Hub (collect it and put into another bottle or fluid), and will have plenty to last a longgggg time....can even lube it every month !!!

I've also read that you can use chain lube to be use on the hub. But my concern on using the chain lube like ProGold or Purple extreme is that it contain Solvent and that might effect the seal (in the long run).
But then again, the solvent on this chain lube could be just Mineral Oil?
So, should i be worried putting Chain lube (eg ProGold Prolink or Purple Extreme) on the hub?


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

nizee said:


> I've read from previous post thru search function that you can use Motor Oil. Can anyone confirm this?
> I always do my own car oil change using 5W20 synthetic motor oil (Royal Purple, Penzoil Platinum) and i can always drain the left over bottles to use for my Mavic Hub (collect it and put into another bottle or fluid), and will have plenty to last a longgggg time....can even lube it every month !!!
> 
> I've also read that you can use chain lube to be use on the hub. But my concern on using the chain lube like ProGold or Purple extreme is that it contain Solvent and that might effect the seal (in the long run).
> ...


I would stick with mineral oil, chain lubes do contain solvents which might damage the seals. never heard of mineral oil in chain lube


----------



## mountaineers1 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Mavic mineral oil*

I asked the lbs about getting some mavic mineral oil. They said ok. It never arrived. I asked and they gave me this long story.... I already know that mavic cs is the worst, followed closely by the crappy hubs. But I guess I can just try some other type of mineral oil.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

nizee said:


> I've read from previous post thru search function that you can use Motor Oil. Can anyone confirm this?
> I always do my own car oil change using 5W20 synthetic motor oil (Royal Purple, Penzoil Platinum) and i can always drain the left over bottles to use for my Mavic Hub (collect it and put into another bottle or fluid), and will have plenty to last a longgggg time....can even lube it every month !!!
> 
> I've also read that you can use chain lube to be use on the hub. But my concern on using the chain lube like ProGold or Purple extreme is that it contain Solvent and that might effect the seal (in the long run).
> ...


A lot of motor oils contain detergents, maybe not the best for the freehub. It could be fine though. 
I just revived my shimano freehub, I first used some 5w-20 oil in it, but then it was still loud upon re-assembly so I pulled it apart, cleaned it and did it with Phil's Tenacious Oil, much better now. I think the tenacious oil's probably too thick for the Mavic freehubs though.


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

nepbug said:


> A lot of motor oils contain detergents, maybe not the best for the freehub. It could be fine though.
> I just revived my shimano freehub, I first used some 5w-20 oil in it, but then it was still loud upon re-assembly so I pulled it apart, cleaned it and did it with Phil's Tenacious Oil, much better now. I think the tenacious oil's probably too thick for the Mavic freehubs though.


I am now using some Magura 'Royal Blood' which is nice and thin, freehub seems to like it.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

nico2me said:


> I serviced mine a couple of months ago and used a mineral oil bought from a hardware store. You can use Mavic specific mineral oil but it will cost you a whole lot more than generic ones.


I just went to the hardware store thinking I'd just this. No mineral oil, but mineral spirits in the paint department. They said I should check the grocery store pharmacy. Sure enough, baby oil is mineral oil and fragrance. Is this what to use?


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

ewarnerusa said:


> I just went to the hardware store thinking I'd just this. No mineral oil, but mineral spirits in the paint department. They said I should check the grocery store pharmacy. Sure enough, baby oil is mineral oil and fragrance. Is this what to use?


It may or may not work, but you will have nice smelling hubs.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

ewarnerusa said:


> I just went to the hardware store thinking I'd just this. No mineral oil, but mineral spirits in the paint department. They said I should check the grocery store pharmacy. Sure enough, baby oil is mineral oil and fragrance. Is this what to use?


I was told to use Pedros, syn lube or road rage, I used the road rage and so far so good


----------



## Stevirey (Jul 16, 2005)

*what oil?*

I was running out of Magura blood(small bleed kit).I used vege oil.I put it in the little Magura bottle to see if it mixed.Sure looked like it did.Brakes work just fine.As much as I love Magura products,I'm sure they re-package generic stuff like mineral oil.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

Stevirey said:


> I was running out of Magura blood(small bleed kit).I used vege oil.I put it in the little Magura bottle to see if it mixed.Sure looked like it did.Brakes work just fine.As much as I love Magura products,I'm sure they re-package generic stuff like mineral oil.


It may have mixed but what viscosity? also moisture content and additives, just like anything else, there are better and worse grades of mineral oil


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

ewarnerusa said:


> I just went to the hardware store thinking I'd just this. No mineral oil, but mineral spirits in the paint department. They said I should check the grocery store pharmacy. Sure enough, baby oil is mineral oil and fragrance. Is this what to use?


I have no idea of the mechanical results of using it, but the smell will wonder if you just had your diaper changed.:thumbsup:


----------



## prmulligan (Aug 6, 2005)

I've been using Pharmacy mineral oil on my freehubs for two years. works great.


----------



## slidecontrol (Apr 8, 2007)

a normal lubricating type oil should be ok in a mavic freehub. 
Mavic say to use oil because [possibly] some folk have tried grease in tha past and teh pawls have stuck down = no engagement.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

"Mineral Oil" is a term used in Europe and Asia for non-synthetic petroleum oil, like motor oil or lubricating oil.

I'm pretty sure they (or anyone else) do not reccomend using baby oil in their hubs and hydro disc brakes.


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

*Grease*

FWIW, I've used Slick Honey in my Mavic Freehub. Seemed to work okay...


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

Pedros syn lube or road rage work fine


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

I read on a thread while researching this a while back that Singer Sewing Machine oil is mineral oil. I picked up a bottle at Walmart and it has been working great. Much better than chain lube did.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

The best deal for mineral oil is to get FOOD GRADE mineral oil, like what they use for prepping wood cutting blocks, etc... You can get a large bottle for a few dollars. Food grade has to meet the highest standards for purity (basically meaning it is filtered to a higher degree). I have used it in my Shimano brakes for a few years and they work great. I would bet that Shimano just uses a good grade of an oil like this and adds a drop of FD&C Red to it to get the color. They retail a small bottle of it for $15 while you can use a $5 bottle of food grade oil to refill that Shimano bottle about 8 times. This mineral oil will be fine for the Mavic hub - but the other posts are probably correct in cautioning about using oils or lubes that have solvents and detergents in them. It could degrade the bushing material that Mavic uses in their freehub assembly!


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

ewarnerusa said:


> I read on a thread while researching this a while back that Singer Sewing Machine oil is mineral oil. I picked up a bottle at Walmart and it has been working great. Much better than chain lube did.


how was it "much better"


----------



## moto367 (Nov 20, 2006)

mineral oil is mineral oil. I think what they aim at it being "green" to the environment. Plus, if you're constipated before your next ride...bottoms up!!


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

dan0 said:


> how was it "much better"


chain lube it gummed up and began to drag my cranks around again in about 2 weeks. Going on a couple months now with the Singer treatment and still smooth with no drag. Maybe I just cleaned it better that time, who knows, but the current treatment is working.


----------



## Zip (Mar 8, 2004)

test.....


----------

